# Comprehensive hosting site/list of leaked (unreleased) games ?



## pasc (Feb 1, 2013)

I recently found this:
http://www.unseen64.net/2012/04/09/...-and-wildwaters/comment-page-1/#comment-17613

That site also lists some neat unrealeased gba games etc. that were leaked, however most links are down.

Is there another way of getting these ?


----------



## Maxternal (Feb 1, 2013)

Not to be a party pooper or anything but when you mention "links are down", without actually going into the page it kinda says to me you linked a site that has links to ROM's or other Warez ... could be interpreted as a "ROM site" which isn't something that we're allowed to do here.

Also, we're not allowed to tell anyone on this site where to find such things (so even if we knew, we couldn't answer your question)

You might want to edit the OP before a mod or admin sees this, just a friendly heads up.


----------



## Celice (Feb 1, 2013)

I've often found YouTube to be a handy resource for mirror downloads. Often uploaders will include links to download the early version they're showing off. Snooping around like that could turn up some results, but at the same time, simply asking around--like you are--is also helpful. Though I'd suggest asking at a more dedicated-interest forum, whose members are more likely to have info for you.



Maxternal said:


> Not to be a party pooper or anything but when you mention "links are down", without actually going into the page it kinda says to me you linked a site that has links to ROM's or other Warez ... could be interpreted as a "ROM site" which isn't something that we're allowed to do here.
> 
> Also, we're not allowed to tell anyone on this site where to find such things (so even if we knew, we couldn't answer your question)
> 
> You might want to edit the OP before a mod or admin sees this, just a friendly heads up.


However, keep in mind the ambiguity regarding ROMs and whether they are commercially-released or not. Almost all reasons for or against ROMs are just myths people have used to justify whether to censor or not.

The largest reason is to protect one's site or personal image from being negatively affected in distributing game files. Linking to an outside source is not a wide-spread distribution of warez, firstly, and moreover, there's the question of _who_ or _what_ is actually facilitating the distribution.

Blindly shouting 'fire!' out of caution's sake is a dangerous thing to do.


----------



## Maxternal (Feb 1, 2013)

Celice said:


> Blindly shouting 'fire!' out of caution's sake is a dangerous thing to do.


Probably a good point there, too.


----------



## pasc (Feb 1, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> Not to be a party pooper or anything but when you mention "links are down", without actually going into the page it kinda says to me you linked a site that has links to ROM's or other Warez ... could be interpreted as a "ROM site" which isn't something that we're allowed to do here.
> 
> Also, we're not allowed to tell anyone on this site where to find such things (so even if we knew, we couldn't answer your question)
> 
> You might want to edit the OP before a mod or admin sees this, just a friendly heads up.


 
Aside this I think unseen64 is quite well known.

Since these shouldn't be actually considered "R0mzzz" in any actual ways due to being unfinished - released for no profit at all - I guess it should be safe to have them here.

If  a mod disagrees: Feel free to  close at will.
   => Would it be a good idea to gather those unreleased games on filetrip ?


----------



## Maxternal (Feb 1, 2013)

There was a discussion a while back about whether or not to allow "abandonware" onto Filetrip but I never saw how that conversation ended. Unreleased stuff for consoles and handhelds is just kinda borderline because of how the rules are worded.

I'm glad I don't have to make that decision, anyway.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 1, 2013)

A company still paid devs to make it and there have been a great many instances of resources being reused in other games or shelved titles shifted to another system. To that end you are going to be hard pressed to make a case they are quite free to distribute.

Still a list
unnumbered releases from
http://www.advanscene.com/html/dbxfil.php
That does include some leaked betas and unlicensed titles though. The DS equivalents also include things like the game and watch club nintendo titles though the GBA has a few of those too.
It is not unheard of for companies to release shelved titles as freeware either
http://gbatemp.net/threads/neopong-releases-world-reborn.80138/
http://filetrip.net/gba-downloads/homebrew/download-world-reborn-10-f25060.html
http://gbatemp.net/threads/motocross-challenge-gba-goes-public.49346/
http://filetrip.net/gba-downloads/homebrew/download-motocross-challenge-f264.html

Edit- though unseen64 is typically the best place to find this sort of thing you can also get a lot from http://tcrf.net/The_Cutting_Room_Floor


----------



## Rydian (Feb 2, 2013)

I second TCRF, great resource.


----------



## Celice (Feb 2, 2013)

That being said, TCRF has a stance against documenting anything that does not directly exist, or else pertain, to content from the final released game--or any released game, for that matter (software included).

What this means is that TCRF will not accept the same content other sites like Unseen64 gladly take: information without concrete, objective, shared data to back it, either derived from developer comments, or data found in a released item. Such unsupported content includes: scans of early development periods, recorded information from that time, development screenshots, videos, and similar ilk.

Though all of this is incredibly important as far as preserving the entirety of a game's development and history, it is also incredibly susceptible to falsification and user-bias, such as reading into something or projecting their expectations where such is unwarranted (Did You Know Gaming, which exploits sites like Unseen64 and TCRF, repeatedly introduces its own conjectures without hesitating about whether the information, or conjecture, is even supported by evidence). It's too easy for anyone to come along and make shit up, especially when, in the mysteries of development (let alone being across the face of the globe often times), facts are simply are unreachable. It becomes virtually impossible to ever refute, or accept, information as being 100% authentic, as far as early information is concerned.

So rather than accept and build off scans or early videos, TCRF simply stands outside of its influence. In order to remain as objective, authentic, and unbiased as possible in documenting games, they opt instead to study only released data that everyone can verify, analyze, and critique. Though unreleased media can similarly be analyzed, it, however, has no standard of verification or authenticity.

(this is probably very convoluted)


----------



## Rydian (Feb 2, 2013)

Basically if you can't find the ROM and go to a specific offset/area and rip the data yourself to confirm it exists, TCRF won't touch it.


----------



## Flame (Feb 2, 2013)

is their any gems in this unreleased games, or is it just for collectors?


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 2, 2013)

Those two GBA games which were released by the devs and I linked are pretty good. Kien is well noted among those that move in such circles as well and Fruit Chase I would say is worth playing. The Haunted Mansion is an odd one.... I quite liked it but I could also see entirely why GBA era Disney of all people canned it.
Betas.... most are just that- final releases maybe with a few extra bugs but a few changed quite a bit. Moto GP is probably my most notable here for lots of changes though I would always say it is worth checking out the betas of games you enjoyed. I have not really explored the GBA betas though.

I probably should have clicked last night but for lists proper here is an older collection of stuff.

```
GBA Roms Beta And Demo\Bokura no Taiyou - Taiyou Action RPG (JP) (E3 Demo)
GBA Roms Beta And Demo\Caesars Palace Advance - Millennium Gold Edition (US) (Beta)
GBA Roms Beta And Demo\Crazy Chase (EU) (Beta)
GBA Roms Beta And Demo\Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon (US) (Beta)
GBA Roms Beta And Demo\Cruis'n Velocity (US) (Beta)
GBA Roms Beta And Demo\Driver 2 Advance (EU) (Beta)
GBA Roms Beta And Demo\Eggo Mania (EU) (Beta)
GBA Roms Beta And Demo\Famicom Mini Dai 2 Ji Super Robot Taisen (Promo) (JP)
GBA Roms Beta And Demo\FILA Decathlon (Beta)
GBA Roms Beta And Demo\Fire Eaters - Zero Bandits (Black Belt Challenge) (EU) (Beta)
GBA Roms Beta And Demo\Flashback Legends (Beta)
GBA Roms Beta And Demo\GP-1 Racing (US) (Beta)
GBA Roms Beta And Demo\Haunted Mansion, The (US) (Unreleased)
GBA Roms Beta And Demo\Hikaru no Go Taikenban (JP) (Promo)
GBA Roms Beta And Demo\Jimmy Neutron vs. Jimmy Negatron (DE) (Beta)
GBA Roms Beta And Demo\Kaisertal - Fight the Necronis War (Invader) (EU) (Beta)
GBA Roms Beta And Demo\Kien (US) (Unreleased)
GBA Roms Beta And Demo\King of Fighters EX, The - NeoBlood (JP) (Beta)
GBA Roms Beta And Demo\LEGO Racers 2 (Beta)
GBA Roms Beta And Demo\Moto GP (EU) (Beta)
GBA Roms Beta And Demo\Prehistorik Man (US) (Beta)
GBA Roms Beta And Demo\Rayman Advance (EU) (Beta)
GBA Roms Beta And Demo\Sonic Advance 3 (EU) (Beta)
GBA Roms Beta And Demo\Spirit - Der wilde Mustang - Auf der Suche nach Homeland (DE) (Beta)
GBA Roms Beta And Demo\SpongeBob SquarePants - Revenge of the Flying Dutchman (US) (Beta)
GBA Roms Beta And Demo\SpongeBob SquarePants Movie, The (US) (Beta)
GBA Roms Beta And Demo\Starsky & Hutch (US) (Beta)
GBA Roms Beta And Demo\WarioWare, Inc. - Mega Microgames! (US) (Beta)
GBA Roms Beta And Demo\WWF - Road to WrestleMania (US) (Beta)
GBA Roms Patched\0418 - Koro Koro Puzzle - Happy Panechu! (J) (Cracked)
GBA Roms Patched\1102 - Bokura No Taiyou - Taiyou Action RPG (J) (Cracked)
GBA Roms Patched\1161 - Boktai - The Sun Is In Your Hand (U) (Cracked)
GBA Roms Patched\1719 - Boktai 2 - Solar Boy Django (U) (Cracked Savefixed)
GBA Roms Patched\1745 - Classic NES Series - Zelda II - The Adventure of Link (UE) (Cracked)
GBA Roms Patched\1928 - Top Gun - Combat Zones (U) (Cracked)
GBA Roms Patched\Boktai - The Sun Is in Your Hand (EU)
GBA Roms Patched\Boktai 2 - Solar Boy Django (EU)
GBA Roms Patched\Boktai 2 - Solar Boy Django (US)
GBA Roms Patched\Bouken Yuuki Pluster World - Densetsu no Plust Gate (JP)
GBA Roms Patched\Bouken Yuuki Pluster World - Densetsu no Plust Gate EX (JP)
GBA Roms Patched\Bouken Yuuki Pluster World - Pluston GP (JP)
GBA Roms Patched\Card e-Reader+ (JP)
GBA Roms Patched\Classic NES Series - Bomberman (UE)
GBA Roms Patched\Classic NES Series - Castlevania (UE)
GBA Roms Patched\Classic NES Series - Donkey Kong (UE)
GBA Roms Patched\Classic NES Series - Dr. Mario (UE)
GBA Roms Patched\Classic NES Series - Excitebike (UE)
GBA Roms Patched\Classic NES Series - Ice Climber (UE)
GBA Roms Patched\Classic NES Series - Legend of Zelda (UE)
GBA Roms Patched\Classic NES Series - Metroid (UE)
GBA Roms Patched\Classic NES Series - Pac-Man (UE)
GBA Roms Patched\Classic NES Series - Super Mario Bros. (UE)
GBA Roms Patched\Classic NES Series - Xevious (UE)
GBA Roms Patched\Dragon Ball Z - Buu's Fury (US)
GBA Roms Patched\Dragon Ball Z - Taiketsu (EU)
GBA Roms Patched\Dragon Ball Z - Taiketsu (US)
GBA Roms Patched\Dragon Ball Z - The Legacy of Goku (EU)
GBA Roms Patched\Dragon Ball Z - The Legacy of Goku (US)
GBA Roms Patched\Dragon Ball Z - The Legacy of Goku II (EU)
GBA Roms Patched\Dragon Ball Z - The Legacy of Goku II (US)
GBA Roms Patched\Dragon Ball Z - The Legacy of Goku II International (JP)
GBA Roms Patched\e-Reader (US)
GBA Roms Patched\Famicom Mini Vol. 01 - Super Mario Bros. (JP)
GBA Roms Patched\Famicom Mini Vol. 02 - Donkey Kong (JP)
GBA Roms Patched\Famicom Mini Vol. 03 - Ice Climber (JP)
GBA Roms Patched\Famicom Mini Vol. 06 - Pac-Man (JP)
GBA Roms Patched\Famicom Mini Vol. 07 - Xevious (JP)
GBA Roms Patched\Famicom Mini Vol. 08 - Mappy (JP)
GBA Roms Patched\Famicom Mini Vol. 11 - Mario Bros. (JP)
GBA Roms Patched\Famicom Mini Vol. 12 - Clu Clu Land (JP)
GBA Roms Patched\Famicom Mini Vol. 13 - Balloon Fight (JP)
GBA Roms Patched\Famicom Mini Vol. 14 - Wrecking Crew (JP)
GBA Roms Patched\Famicom Mini Vol. 15 - Dr. Mario (JP)
GBA Roms Patched\Famicom Mini Vol. 16 - Dig Dug (JP)
GBA Roms Patched\Famicom Mini Vol. 17 - Takahashi Meijin no Boukenjima (JP)
GBA Roms Patched\Famicom Mini Vol. 18 - Makaimura (JP)
GBA Roms Patched\Famicom Mini Vol. 19 - Twin Bee (JP)
GBA Roms Patched\Famicom Mini Vol. 20 - Ganbare Goemon! Karakuri Douchuu (JP)
GBA Roms Patched\Famicom Mini Vol. 21 - Super Mario Bros. 2 (JP)
GBA Roms Patched\Famicom Mini Vol. 22 - Nazo no Murasame Jou (JP)
GBA Roms Patched\Famicom Mini Vol. 23 - Metroid (JP)
GBA Roms Patched\Famicom Mini Vol. 24 - Hikari Shinwa - Palthena no Kagami (JP)
GBA Roms Patched\Famicom Mini Vol. 25 - The Legend of Zelda 2 - Link no Bouken (JP)
GBA Roms Patched\Famicom Mini Vol. 26 - Famicom Mukashi Banashi - Shin Onigashima - Zen Kou Hen (JP)
GBA Roms Patched\Famicom Mini Vol. 27 - Famicom Tantei Club - Kieta Koukeisha - Zen Kou Hen (JP)
GBA Roms Patched\Famicom Mini Vol. 28 - Famicom Tantei Club Part II - Ushiro ni Tatsu Shoujo - Zen Kou Hen (JP)
GBA Roms Patched\Famicom Mini Vol. 29 - Akumajou Dracula (JP)
GBA Roms Patched\Famicom Mini Vol. 30 - SD Gundam World - Gachapon Senshi Scramble Wars (JP)
GBA Roms Patched\Iridion II (EU)
GBA Roms Patched\Iridion II (US)
GBA Roms Patched\Mawaru - Made in Wario (JP)
GBA Roms Patched\NHL Hitz 20-03 (US)
GBA Roms Patched\Rocky (EU)
GBA Roms Patched\Samurai Deeper Kyo (JP)
GBA Roms Patched\Shin Bokura no Taiyou - Gyakushuu no Sabata (JP)
GBA Roms Patched\WarioWare - Twisted! (US)
GBA Roms Patched\Yoshi's Universal Gravitation (EU)
GBA Roms Patched\Zoku Bokura no Taiyou - Taiyou Shounen Django (JP)
```

Among the DS XXXX titles there are a few, most notable are surely the game and watch titles that never had a retail release and so were classified as XXXX by most that number games. Tingle no Balloon Fight DS and Zekkyou Senshi Sakeburein are the other two and have their fans. There were a couple of promo titles but they were nothing special unless you know Japanese and want a cooking game or a slightly different version of a Japanese culture quiz, both of those had retail releases of a form as well.
Depending upon where you go some of the DSi stuff ended up unnumbered as well.
As for betas on the DS I could share the results of my search as I was writing this but other than saying "mazes of fate" and depending upon how you view it the Metroid demo I have nothing.


Moving to other consoles and aside from some oddities on the PS1 (I always suggest people track down a demo of the PS1 Tony Hawk title) and Amstrad/C64/Amiga type consoles I am not going to be of much help.


----------



## Celice (Feb 2, 2013)

Most of the prerelease stuff are more useful for data mining than actual gameplay. For example, the Metroid Prime 3 dev version that runs on beefed up GameCube hardware--it's a bit of a unique resource for research.

Starfox 2 is the most complete, well-known, prototype released that's been patched up into playable form (as in, almost a commercial release state!). I'm not sure how much patching was introducing new content, and how much was just enabling that content, but it's worth checking out if you like games like that, or unreleased stuff in general.

Glover 2 had an early release pop out that showed it was going to be a LOT like a Banjo-Kazooie experience, blobably-voice-bits included 

I've heard Dragon Sword was a fairly-fun game to try out. I think it was a  bit buggy, but supposedly was able to be finished, and played a bit like a well-fleshed out Gauntlet game. Multiplayer is supported too!

Sadly, most of the "collectors" who do have important, highly-finished pieces keep the data to themselves, either out of profit (which is valid, because these as fuck-ton expensive once they start sharing hands), and for ego's sake. You can sometimes find forum posts and youtube videos showing off these early versions, of note is a guy who keeps showing his collection of early Resident Evil 4 stuff, with lots of interesting changes and nuances differing from the final game, but he refuses to do more than pseudo-brag in the videos. He shows off, thankfully, but is a bit hostile to any comments that aren't praising the video. This sort of behaviour, again sadly, is common in this sort of hobby.

(PS1 demo of Tony Hawk? Is that different from those Pizza Hut CD releases [which by the way were a fucking awesome idea])

Speaking of Pizza Hut CDs, Medieval (which had a demo on one of the CDs) has an early version floating around, I think, but it's fairly close to the final game.

Recently, an early-dev version of Half-Life 1 surfaced on the internet. And it's sucky as all-hell. It's really cool to see their dev choices, and also what things did make it to the final game, but you really understand what Valve meant when they said they needed to restart production to make a better game. They literally had a generic, boring thing... and this early version was, pretty much, well developed to that point. It just needed some polishing. Of the same vein, there's the leaked copy of Half-Life 2 which supposedly pushed back development. It's not altogether playable, but again, it's very interesting for research purposes and fan-interest to see which concepts survived, and which were canned (like child-labor facilities! different layout and scenario events, and such).

The s.t.a.l.k.e.r. series also has an interesting development period, with the devs actually willingly releasing early versions of their first game. The story goes that their publishers made them chop out large amounts of content and worldspace, and this is definitely evident in the early versions of the game, which feature far larger, and debatedly richer, environments. Various modders have taken these early assets and reappropriated them for their own mods, such as the Lost Alpha group, whose goal is to create a playable, fun version of the original stalker experience. Its release is being pushed about on valve-time though D: But it's coming along beautifully.

Also, Fire Emblem 7 and 8 had their proto builds stolen from their actual servers by a fan years ago. I was actually present to witness the release and the explanation behind it, but sadly, the forum was sabotaged by rude members who didn't agree with the administration of the forum. Its name was 'Fire Emblem - Sanctuary of Strategy' or 'FESS' for short. The FE7 version is more playable and has a few differences, and is, again, more interesting for fans researching differences and development evolutions rather than playing a final game. FE8 is in a much earlier form, but there are inconsistencies between early scans of the game, and its own data. From my own research, I'd infer that the FE8 prototype is not the full-product, but some one on the team's "sketch" version, where anything that part of the team had completed would be inserted into a final dev version, which would later be assembled into the full version of the game. So thing of it as one person's, or possible one development team's, progress with the game, and not necessarily THE progress of the game-itself. (One of my reasons is the graphical inconsistencies in the early development, where certain assets had been updated, yet others were the same as the old old scans of the game, along with certain characters, maps, and other data being inconsistent, making me think the prototype stolen was a partial-build of the overall progress of the game)

That's most of the big content I know of. I keep a youtube playlist of all the early, beta, protypical, and unused assets I find in video-form, if you want a look.

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL8F4D007C961C2C85
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL7B5ACC2B20A576CE

Helpful?


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 2, 2013)

I just looked up the Pizza hut footage and yeah it was different- UK magazine cover demo thing, only Chicago though it was a full level* rather than a contest and played somewhat more.... I can only really describe it as "floatily". The pizza hut one seemed almost identical where the demo I saw was very much different to the finished product to the point where I almost could not play it (I had more than a few hours in on the original by this point).

*for some reason I have a memory that the rafters above the half pipe were not the same but that could be just a problem with the difference in how it controlled.

I will have to go back to the stalker stuff, when I last went looking (shortly before the second game) most of it seemed to be about adding badly controlling vehicles back in and not a lot else. That said some of the more general mods that I enjoyed immensely (especially those that made artifacts a true double edged sword).


----------



## Celice (Feb 3, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> I will have to go back to the stalker stuff, when I last went looking (shortly before the second game) most of it seemed to be about adding badly controlling vehicles back in and not a lot else. That said some of the more general mods that I enjoyed immensely (especially those that made artifacts a true double edged sword).


As an aside, you should definitely check out stalker again, and its mods! There's tons of cool stuff, and some rather lengthy mods that very few people actually finish (like the big NS mod). And as a further aside, I've uploaded a cleaner version of the 2005 trailer of Shadow of Chernobyl, as the only one on YouTube that I could find was blurry and artifacted D:


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Feb 3, 2013)

I just checked it out and I do wish there was some more unfinished GBA games to try.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 3, 2013)

Just Another Gamer said:


> I just checked it out and I do wish there was some more unfinished GBA games to try.



See the early DS library from numbers about 0000 to 1700? knock yourself out.

On a slightly more serious note go find Black Sigil blade of the exiled (probably want an experience multiplier cheat as well) and give that a go when you otherwise know it was started well before the DS got going. Going further you might also want to compare some of the games that appeared on both systems as some interesting things happened there; you will probably encounter Scurge: Hive as the most notable of the "better on GBA" games but it goes further into things like the Pirates of the Caribbean tie in games. Equally where several DS games were fumbling with 3d or touchscreen controls/gimmicks the GBA saw some fine isometric, straight 2d sprite work and general "we know this system inside and out" type games.


----------



## pasc (Feb 3, 2013)

Too Bad Urban Reflex or Zero Tolerance for the GBA didn't see leaks.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 20, 2013)

Forgot to mention
QWAK for the GBA, though it kind of saw an unofficial release
http://www.qwak.co.uk/pages/gba/buy.php

There is also The Last Seal, I largely forgot about it but thinking back it is one of the better GBA adventure games
http://www.ancor.ch/tls/index.php


----------



## pasc (May 21, 2018)

As for the gba, here is a comprehensive list of pretty much all unreleased games:



Spoiler



4*4 Off-Roaders [GBA - Cancelled] - гоночная игра Small Rockets в 2001, в игре использовался 3D движок, отменен скорее всего не нашли издателя
Aegis: The Awakening [GBA - Cancelled]
Barbarian [GBA - Cancelled]
Battland [GBA - Cancelled]
Battletoads [GBA - Proto / Cancelled] - созданная Rare Ltd. чтобы конкурировать с TMNT, proto была найдена для GBA в коллекции отмененных редких игр, которые transparentjinjo загрузил на свой канал в Youtube. Игра была только в развитии на несколько недель, и все, что от персонажа, анимация и AI врагов, чтобы звуковые эффекты-заполнитель.
Black Rodeo! [Unreleased]
Bonx Racing [GBA - Cancelled]
Charlie's Angels [GBA - Cancelled]
Chronicles of Eden Vol. I: Vangarde's Tale [GBA - Cancelled]
Chronos Twin [GBA - Cancelled] - action adventure, выпущенный на NDS в 2007. GBA-версия была отменена по вине издателя страх юридических споров с Capcom, после графика рипы были обнаружены на Capcom BBS и другие Интернет-форумы, нарушающих Capcom Авторские права
Command & Destroy [GBA - Cancelled] - Там был предстоящем RTS игры, нахально названием Команды и Уничтожить Заранее, но он был отменен. Мы говорим, нахально под названием, как игра выглядела весьма напоминает Вествуд классический Command and Conquer. К сожалению, разработчики не нашел издателя. Эта игра была почему-то выпустил на DS, но похоже, что он не был выполнен в магазинах и продавалась только по электронной почте.
Dark Empire [GBA - Cancelled] - неизданная RPG от Marvelous Entertainment, продавался на аукционе типа Ebay в июне 2009, 30% завершения, японский текст
Dark Night [GBA - Unreleased]
Delta Advance Engine [GBA - Tech Demo] - имел 3D движок, созданный Talos Interactive для GBA, но не нашли издателя
Demon Hunter [GBA - Cancelled]
Dinotopia 2 [GBA - Prototype] - студию закрыли на раннем этапе производства
Dolphin [GBA - Tech Demo]
Donkey Kong Coconut Crackers [GBA - Cancelled] - Donkey Kong Кокосовое Крекеры была головоломка игра, разработанная компанией Редких Ltd. и Nintendo объявила в 2001 году. Название рекомендуемые оба изометрического геймплей сетки и Donkey Kong-тематических уровней и режимов. В 2002 году он был отменен после того, Nintendo продала свою долю Редких Ltd.
Donkey Kong Plus [GBA - Cancelled] - неизданная демо игра, разработанная Nintendo в качестве демонстрации на E3 2002. Nintendo планировал, что игра будет сиквелом. Игрок будет иметь возможность проектировать и создавать уровни на GameCube, и играть в них на Game Boy Advance с помощью GameCube кабель
EFX [GBA - Unreleased?]
Esoteric [GBA - Cancelled]
Eternity’s Child [GBA - Cancelled] - сиквел не будем использовать тот же движок, что и первая часть
Game Boy Music [GBA - Cancelled] - показана на Tokio Game Show в 2001 
GB Rally 2 Advance [GBA - Cancelled] - была в разработке Raylight Studios. Только ранняя демо-версия без звука была создана благодаря Blue Roses Engine, примечательно что первой части никогда не было, только неизданная игра для GBC
Gods [GBA - Cancelled] - Боги изначально была выпущена около 11 лет назад на многочисленные платформы. Боги для GBA был около 60% завершена, но после того, как Раки рана там была возможность развития переживает, но без издателя интерес, и, следовательно, больше средств, игра была заброшена. Состоялись также дискуссии далее вниз по дорожке около DS-версия Богов, хотя это также не удалось получить издатель поддержки.
GP Advance [GBA - Cancelled] - 3D гонки формулы один от Prograph Research. кодированный впечатляющий движок, способный несколько строковых функций с PS1, чем GBA (Более 2.296 текстурой полигонов на экране в 20fps, более 45.920 полигонов в секунду, 100% покрытие экрана)
Heart of Darkness [GBA - Cancelled]
High Heat Major League Baseball 2004 [GBA - Cancelled]
I-Ninja [GBA - Cancelled] - создавала Argonaut Games для GC, PS2, Xbox, также было объявлено о версии для GBA, но отменили предположительно не нашли издателя или были проблемы с 3D, возможно можно найти бету
Jet Riders [GBA - Unreleased] - Игра по некоторым отзывам, следовало бы взимать добилась успеха, но никогда не видели свет. I-Jet были управляемыми и имели возможность распыления воды, например, чтобы сломать замки из песка или снеговиков. Интересная особенность многопользовательский режим.
Luna Blaze [GBA - Cancelled]
Mandrake: The Shadow of the Vehme [GBA - Unreleased] - action adventure / RPG, которая была в разработке в 2003 7th Sense studios даже если игра была закончена, первого издателя обанкротились и были какие-то проблемы с авторскими правами, поэтому он никогда не был выпущен.
Megaman Anniversary Collection [GBA - Unreleased] - портативная версия на юбилей, в отличие от домашних консолей, можно было включить только первые пять эпизодов саги, вышел на Game Boy. Для Capcom было не прибыльно
Mega Man Mania [GBA - Cancelled]
Melpomene [GBA - Cancelled]
Metal Slug [GBA - Cancelled]
Monster Hunter [GBA - Cancelled] - (не связанных с Capcom Monster Hunter) разрабатывалась Contraband Entertainment, лабиринт с уничтожением монстров, но был отменен
Moto-X [GBA - Cancelled] - в 2003 Torus Gamиes издатель Voxel Engine создавали новую гонку, но проект был отменен
Mytrhi [GBA - Cancelled] - американский издатель JRPG для GBA, первоначально на GBC. Игра находилась в разроботке с 2000. Был оффициально отменен в конце 2005. Команда XKalibur был расформирован, из-за нехватки ресурсов. Большинство членов нашей команды сейчас разбросаны по всей игровой индустрии, работающих в различных компаниях.
Odema and the magic book [GBA - Cancelled] - бета версия весила 4 мб все было Упакованные кассеты и распаковываются на лету, со скоростью 60 кадров в секунду, но там было по-прежнему ни звука или sfx Namdoo завершила на 75%, когда были вынуждены отменить
Oggy and the Cockroaches [GBA - Unreleased?]
Phantom: The Ghost Who Walks [GBA - Unreleased] - action, который был в разработке в 2003 7th Sense studios даже если игра была закончена, издатель обанкротился и были какие-то проблемы с авторскими правами, поэтому он никогда не был выпущен
Pirate Battle [GBA - Cancelled] - пошаговая стратегия, концепция PlayStation RPG Front Mission 3, но также дал много кредитов для Fire Emblem, Advance Wars, и Final Fantasy Tactics. GBA-игры с помощью одной корзине требует копирование всех данных в оперативной памяти, что является большой проблемой, так как наши игры всегда будут вытягивать информацию непосредственно с картриджа
PoketMechs [GBA - Cancelled] - прототип side scrolling action game, в разработке Puppybomb Games в 2004, но проект был отменен, возможно не нашли заинтересованного издателя
Quake Advance [GBA - Tech Demo] - AGB Games создавали C2 Engine,Версия Quake в стадии разработки была повышена с течением времени, все, первый уровень был оптимизирован 15-60 кадров в секунду, но команду он был убежден, что он может улучшить производительность. К сожалению, мы никогда не будем иметь результаты, учитывая, что игра никогда не видел свет.
Racing Gears 2 [GBA/DS - Cancelled]
Radium [GBA - Cancelled]
Rick Dangerous Advance [GBA - Cancelled] - нарушение авторских прав
Robocop [GBA - Cancelled]
Sanxion [GBA - Cancelled] - shoot ‘em up, который разрабатывался в 2001 Thalamus Interactive. Оригинальная игра дыла на Commodore 64 выпущенная в 1986, в ремейке обновленная графика и новые возможности, режим для двух игроков и в конце уровень с боссом. Играбельный прототип был разработан, но игра была воспринята слишком рискованным в финансовом отношении
Shantae 2: Risky Revolution [GBA - Cancelled] - сиквел, для GBA, напоминавший порт с обновленной графикой. Однако все игровые новости остановились и ничем не стал, поиск издателя слишком дорого, позже для DSiWare
Shantae Advance [GBA - Cancelled]
Shin’en GBA Racer [GBA - Prototype] - 3D гонки.отменен на ранней стадии, вышла на WiiWare
Spiralstone [GBA - Cancelled] - Основана бывшими сотрудниками Core Design в 2002, Gatehouse Games первая и единственная игра была действие ролевой игры для GameBoy Advance именем Spiralstone, с сильным влиянием ПК тайтлов , как в Diablo. К сожалению, игра так и не вышла
Static Shock [GBA - Cancelled]
Stuntman / V-Rally / Checkered Flag
Sword of Sia: Lady Sia 2 [GBA - Cancelled] - action adventure / platformer от RFX Interactive и издатель TDK Mediactive создавалась в 2002 / 2003 и была почти завершена, но в 2003 закрыли эти две компании и игру отменили
Three Tribes [GBA - Cancelled?]
Tork [GBA - Unreleased?]
Treasure Hunt [GBA - Cancelled] - После нескольких лет без последовательного программирования, поддержка, изменение дизайна и изменение бюджета, я перешел на начало Пиратский Бой. Художественный стиль был выброшен и дизайн игры был переделан с нуля, чтобы стать Juka и Монофонические Угрозы
Twoc [GBA - Tech Demo / Unreleased] - C2 Engine
Urban Reflex [Cancelled - GBA] - отмененная FPS для GBA компания Graphic State, движок был действительно хорош для GBA, но к сожалению игра так и не вышла, по не известным причинам
Uridium Advance [GBA - Unreleased]
US Racer [GBA - Unreleased?]
Warlocked 2 [GBA - Unreleased] - стратегия в реальном времени, очень ценна для GameBoy Color. Одежды, обуви Архимага, задача игрока состояла в том, чтобы освободить магические земли Talismania, от злой ведьмы Кун-Мара
World Tour Tennis [GBA - Cancelled]
Xtreme-G 3 (Extreme-G) [GBA - Cancelled / Proto / Tech Demo] - футуристические гонки от Probe Ent. / для nintendo 64. В 2001 Acclaim выпустила Extrime-G3 для GameCube и PS2, Similis разрабатывала версию для GBA, но был отменен после ~4 недель
Xyanide Advance [GBA - Unreleased?]
Yoshi’s Story [GBA - Tech Demo] - когда GBA был объявлен, Nintendo показала демо, выгладел почти также хорошо, как и на N64, но сделана не до конца. Спустя несколько лет, диск GBA tech demo просочилась благодаря одному парню из Youtube (josdog6): диск не имеет звука или музыки, то он начнет с 3D “Йоши остров” крутиться на экране, а геймплей в принципе бесконечный уровень, просто чтобы показать графики (конечно)
Zathura [GBA - Cancelled]
Zero Tolerance [GBA - Tech Demo / Unreleased]


----------

